# Anyone else get charged for a text to an unknown UK number on their GoMo bill?



## LDFerguson (4 Nov 2019)

Friend of mine recently signed up for GoMo and all is working well so far.  On her first bill, there was a 6 cent charge for International Texts, for a single text message to a UK number ending 094.  She didn't send such a text.  Checked with another friend who has also signed up to GoMo and there was the same 6c charge for a text to the same number.  

Anyone else sign up to GoMo see this charge for a text to this number on their first bill?


----------



## mathepac (4 Nov 2019)

Are they using iPhones and Apple's Messages app? Apple's iPhone to iPhone texts are end-to-end encrypted and travel via Apple's own secure network. The server used to be located in the UK which resulted in some cheapskate operators charging for the text to the server at 6 cents per text!!! 

It may be a once-off SIM activation text. Will GoMo answer questions?


----------



## LDFerguson (4 Nov 2019)

Thanks mathepac.  Both are using iPhones so it sounds possible that this is Apple's server in the UK.  I'll get them to check message logs against the time of the offending text on the bill.  If that doesn't show up anything we'll look at the once-off SIM activation text possibility.  

Damn.  Looks like I probably haven't just stumbled across a huge overcharging scandal.  <Takes off tinfoil hat.>


----------



## demoivre (4 Nov 2019)

Yes had the same issue with a different UK number. Spoke with their on line chat who told me it was a scam number and nothing they could do only block the number. I don't understand how it works as the text is not in my messages log on my phone but gomo billed me for the 6c. There was another text on my bill from an 086 number which is also not in my log , not in my contacts and I definitely didn't send a text to that number but guy ended the chat so got no explanation. A bit annoying but gomo is worth a try imo, for the data allowance for me, and I'll leave as quickly as I joined if problems persist.


----------



## demoivre (4 Nov 2019)

I'm using an Android btw so problem not unique to iphone


----------



## kickstart (4 Nov 2019)

LDFerguson said:


> Friend of mine recently signed up for GoMo and all is working well so far.  On her first bill, there was a 6 cent charge for International Texts, for a single text message to a UK number ending 094.  She didn't send such a text.  Checked with another friend who has also signed up to GoMo and there was the same 6c charge for a text to the same number.
> 
> Anyone else sign up to GoMo see this charge for a text to this number on their first bill?



This happens (on iPhones at least) when you change network provider. There is a brief notice on screen shortly after swapping the SIM to effect that you may be charged by your operator as the iPhone requests configuration settings from Apple. It's a once off (or once per home network operator change) charge.


----------



## LDFerguson (4 Nov 2019)

demoivre said:


> Yes had the same issue with a different UK number. Spoke with their on line chat who told me it was a scam number and nothing they could do only block the number. I don't understand how it works as the text is not in my messages log on my phone but gomo billed me for the 6c. There was another text on my bill from an 086 number which is also not in my log , not in my contacts and I definitely didn't send a text to that number but guy ended the chat so got no explanation. A bit annoying but gomo is worth a try imo, for the data allowance for me, and I'll leave as quickly as I joined if problems persist.



I don't understand this either.  If you didn't send the text messages, then surely it's GoMo that's been the victim of some scam.  I know it's probably not worth the time taken to pursue when you're talking cents, but this would annoy me.


----------



## LDFerguson (4 Nov 2019)

brianb said:


> This happens (on iPhones at least) when you change network provider. There is a brief notice on screen shortly after swapping the SIM to effect that you may be charged by your operator as the iPhone requests configuration settings from Apple. It's a once off (or once per home network operator change) charge.



This makes sense and is probably what happened.  Thanks.


----------



## Frank (5 Nov 2019)

let us know how gomo is.

Tempted to switch the wife's phone


----------



## kickstart (6 Nov 2019)

Frank said:


> let us know how gomo is.
> 
> Tempted to switch the wife's phone



2 weeks in, and nice and boring! I was on eir Mobile before, so I'm not expecting any change in coverage, which was fine anyway. The only technical difference I've spotted so far is they don't support WiFi calling, where regular phone calls are tunnelled through nearby authenticated WiFi networks if the phone signal is crap. Never really worked well for me anyway, so I'm not too worried about that.


----------



## LDFerguson (6 Nov 2019)

Frank said:


> let us know how gomo is.
> 
> Tempted to switch the wife's phone



Reports back from the two people I know who switched have been good.  No issues.  (I'm assuming that the "issue" that I started this thread about was just a once-off iPhone text and won't recur.)


----------



## Dezmate (29 May 2020)

hi I’ve been charged the same to and I’m from New Zealand. Are the last 4 number 5094


----------



## SparkRite (29 May 2020)

Dezmate said:


> hi I’ve been charged the same to and I’m from New Zealand. Are the last 4 number 5094



That is some network GoMo have !
Able to pick it up in New Zealand..........Ah, but are you getting full 4G ?


----------

